# Original equine art for sale



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

A5 sized sketches. £5 each plus p&p. Original sketches signed by the artist


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Some fabulous sketches :thumbup:

Will have to find a decent pic of my boy


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you Horsey folks might find the following clip of some interest.

The subject is 'Cribbing' and @2:18 Tom Waits tells the viewer how he discovered original equine art. 

Tom Waits (David Letterman 2004) - Interview - YouTube


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Kc Mac said:


> Some fabulous sketches :thumbup:
> 
> Will have to find a decent pic of my boy


is that him in your sig.. he is gorgeous... what breed?


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Zayna said:


> is that him in your sig.. he is gorgeous... what breed?


Thank you 

He is an Arab, mainly Egyptian with some Crabbet and a splash of Russian 

I have had him 4 years and absolutely adore him :001_wub:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Kc Mac said:


> Thank you
> 
> He is an Arab, mainly Egyptian with some Crabbet and a splash of Russian
> 
> I have had him 4 years and absolutely adore him :001_wub:


ooh lovely.. i do like the crabbets.. proper horses they are.. arabs are my fav! Got an Anglo on part loan atm.. she looks like a very tall leggy arab. just waiting to win the lotto then will buy her!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

more pics for sale


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

and some more! would make nice cheap christmas presents for horsey fans


----------

